# Need a UL listing for an exterior 1 hour stucco wall



## Robert (Mar 21, 2018)

I called out UL356 for an exterior 1 hour wall and plan check comment states this is for an interior wall only...the only difference I can see is my assembly specs 7/8" stucco vs. 3/4" for the UL356. It does not appear UL has an exterior 1 hour stucco wall assembly. I also looked at table 721.1 in CBC and there is nothing in their assemblies either for 2x4 wood studs @ 16" o.c. with stucco exterior and 5/8" type X interior. What am I missing?...It's a very common wall scenario less than 5' from property line and I can't find a tested assembly!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 21, 2018)

How about Table 721.1 (2) item 15 - 1.3? AWC may still provide details using FRTW sheathing.
There's also UL V322 with 1\2 inch Type X (exterior) gypsum. For addition details search productspec.ul.com


----------



## mark handler (Mar 21, 2018)

UL does not have numbers based on just exterior plaster
They do have numbers for plaster over gyp sheathing.

you need to remember UL is a testing lab for manufacturers products
contact the Exterior Plaster Manufacture  for the testing data on their product.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 21, 2018)

See IBC 721.1 (2), 15-1.3 for a one hour assembly. read the foot notes.


----------



## Robert (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you....IBC has it in their table as PCinspector1 noted. Odd why it's not in CBC as it is a very common wall assembly....hopefully plan checker will accept it.


----------

